# 1267 spacing?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Using BMNAGs I cant for the life of me space it to keep it off of the blank. Anybody got the spacing and size guides for this? Going to have an abu 6500 size reel on it.

Thanks.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

not a pro at this... been a lot of years since I rolled one but I'd think 8 and a tip for this length rod would work... how many rings are you working with?...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

not enough...needa order 2 more...fast


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

let ya know after I get off work.

I have a 1267 conventional set up built by Nick Meyer's guy at breakaway USA. 

Very nice plugging rod.


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Try this:
5"	10
9.5"	10
15"	10
21"	12
28"	12
35"	12
43.25"	12
51.5"	16
62"	20


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

ahhh didnt know i need THAT many guides...oh well...wont have that rod for the striper tourny either lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The rule of thumb accordining to Rod Maker magazine is 1 guide per foot length of rod, plus one, plus tip top. So, going by that formula, you'd need 14 guides. The formula makes no sense to me. On my 1569 I only used 7 guides and a tip. That's a pretty stout rod though. I figure for the 1267, you probably would need about 10-11 guides to keep the line off the blank and allow for proper loading of the rod without stressing one part of the blank too much.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

7 and a tip top will get her done on this one. 25 down to 10's or 12's. Put the 25 below the ferrule and it'll work out fine.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks again clyde


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> The rule of thumb accordining to Rod Maker magazine is 1 guide per foot length of rod, plus one, plus tip top. So, going by that formula, you'd need 14 guides. The formula makes no sense to me. On my 1569 I only used 7 guides and a tip. That's a pretty stout rod though. I figure for the 1267, you probably would need about 10-11 guides to keep the line off the blank and allow for proper loading of the rod without stressing one part of the blank too much.



I think that "rule of thumb" needs to be thrown out when talking about surf rods. It might work for short handled rods where the reel is maybe 12" up from the end of the butt, wehereby a 7' rod has 6' from seat to tip, but on a surf rod that has a 30" inch handle, 2'6" of the rod is taken out of the equation. So in that situation the formula would be reduced by 2-3 guides, and voila, you would have 7- 8 guides, depending on the action of the rod.


Sorry Treed, forgot to check my 1267 last night, but I see your in good hands. Clyde will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

size and spacing considerations

If it were me I might try 10's for the smallest running guides, unless I were thinking about using the rod as a mini-heaver. Just from the standpoint of plugging performance, the 10 size will be fractionally lighter, require slightly less thread and finish, less overall finished weight.

Still if it looks like it takes too many guides to keep the line off the blank, you may be able to get by with one less guide with the 12 size, since it's slightly taller, And you can get a small shock knot to flow thru the 12 size much easier than a size 10.


Just a couple of points to ponder.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll get a few more guides. Just incase. Ill add one more. Seems as if this rod would make a great spinning rod. I'll try Clydes reccomendations and work with that. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> I'll get a few more guides. Just incase. Ill add one more. Seems as if this rod would make a great spinning rod. I'll try Clydes reccomendations and work with that. Thanks again guys.


Not sure if it's identical to the 1267 blank I have, but if it is, it will make a great conventional plugging rod as well.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Mark when you comin down next week?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Mark when you comin down next week?



I just read on the militia site about the seminar and early registration. I'm hoping to make that to register early.

At any rate I'll be heading down Thursday morning sometime.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I took a look at my 1267 this evening. Like Clyde said 7 guides and a tip should do it.

Mines set up with a 20,16,12,12,10,10,10, and 12 tip.

Distance from tip back to first guide, and so on.

5", 5 1/2", 7", 8", 11", 12", 15". 

This set up puts my stripper guide on the ferrule wrap, on the tip section. I'm sure it can be moved back to the butt section, but if you get it that close to the reel seat you might need to go with a size 25 stripper guide, per Clyde's recommended setup.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Mark. I guess Ill just have to wait til I get back from the tourny. Looks like a Tica wiggles its way into onnnne morrrrre trip


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Mark, if you put a big bend in that rod, I bet the line hits the blank between the stripper and the reel. I wanted to keep the stripper on the tip section, but even with a high framed 25 I was rubbing the blank.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Clyde said:


> Mark, if you put a big bend in that rod, I bet the line hits the blank between the stripper and the reel. I wanted to keep the stripper on the tip section, but even with a high framed 25 I was rubbing the blank.


Thank God I wasnt the only one getting that problem with it there


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Clyde said:


> Mark, if you put a big bend in that rod, I bet the line hits the blank between the stripper and the reel. I wanted to keep the stripper on the tip section, but even with a high framed 25 I was rubbing the blank.


Had me curious, so i tested it. Took it out and tied it off to the fence in my yard. Your right Clyde, with a serious enough bend the line does contact the blank between the reel and stripper guide. Having seen this I would go with the 25 and place the stripper on the butt section. This might bring one more guide into play, but not necessarily. 


On a side note I had to thumb the spool to keep the drag from slipping in order to get enough bend in the rod to have the line touch the blank, but it did indeed contact the blank.

Would take a serious fish and tight drag, but none the less should play a role in the set up decision. Kinda suprised I never noticed this before, but honestly don't recall being hooked up with a significant fish on this blank.:redface:


Good call, Clyde 

:fishing:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tweed, I'm gonna hijack yer thread. 

I'm getting ready to build this same rod. Can you guys help me with the guide size and spacing as a spinner?

Also, I was going to use the Fuji BYAG. Tweed is using the heavier BMNAGs. Which ones do ya'll think work better on this blank?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

By all means hijack. Ima go try to spill some blood in a rye patch....bb after dark to see the answers u get


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Surf Rod Guide Spacings*

In the Rodmaker Magazine article on surf rods, it suggested 2 feet per guide for surf rods.

I will try this but isn't chiseled into stone. I use 1.5 feet per guide then do a static displacenment test.

On a very light 'noodle' rod I will sometimes try the 1 guide/foot +1 then see how it looks and tests. 

On my real heavy rods for big fish off the pier/bridge, I will sometimes use 4 or 5 then test. I have one old rod that has only 4 guides but I think that it started life as a pool cue. 

Maintain an open mind. Use guide placement charts as a guideline to start. C2


----------

